# Muhle SAR - opinions?



## El Gato

Hi, seriously considering getting a SAR -

Those of you who have one - what are your impressions? I know the watch has an excellent reputation but interested to hear from SAR owners on what you like best about it, and is there anything about it you would like to see improved? How do you feel about the strap or bracelet? How is the lume? What is the accuracy of your SAR? And any other feedback welcome.


----------



## StufflerMike

Lume should satisfy you


----------



## tuono

I have the SAR Annaversary


Slightly bigger than the original (44x13) but not bulky at all.
For me; a keeper! The finish is superb. No photo I have seen of this watch do it justice. 
I have both the original rubber band and the SS band that you also find on Marinus (picture of this combo can be seen at Righttime.com). I have not used the SS band yet, but the finish is great.

Regarding accuracy: Muhle do adjust their watches in 6 positions. I have not measured it during daily use yet, but my AD measured it when I bought it. PM me if you want to see the ticket.



I am sorry for the horrible quality of these pictures. I could blame the camera, but........


----------



## El Gato

Hi Tuono,

Thanks for taking the time to respond. You have a very nice SAR there! I take it the display back is unique to the anniversary edition? Have not see that on the "regular" SAR's.

I have a Muhle Terrasport I...it gains 6-7 seconds per day. I know Muhle say they regulate every watch to be between 0 and +8 seconds (never slow). Which I think is pretty good. And their custom "woodpecker" regulating arm is supposed to be highly resistant to being knocked out of adjustment. Just in general curious how accurate other folks Muhle watches are.

I think your photos look fine - thanks again or sharing


----------



## Shawn Lee

I didn't realised the anniversary SAR has a see-through case back! Interesting!


----------



## njegos

i have a teutonia II. if i wear it on my arm, it loses somewhere between 2 and 4 seconds a day (closer to 2).

however, if i leave it on the nightstand, it loses 10 od 12 seconds.


----------



## Dave0944

I have three, a M12, a Ramaus 1000m and a Terra Naught I chrono. All of them are between +2 to +6 when worn.


----------



## catlike

I have just gotten the anniversary model:





















I really like it and I think it looks great on the rubber, better than the bracelet. If I was to be critical, I think the strap itself could be improved. I have much better feeling rubber straps on other watches and there is no micro adjustment. I tried taking the diver extension out but it is the same as cutting one section of the strap.

Overall though, I love it. This will be my default choice for the beach, swimming & water sports.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

I have some mixed feelings about the watch. I've been planning on posing a review, but haven't had the time. I bought the regular edition with ss bracelet about two weeks ago. The bracelet is awesome. My main complaint has to do with the Cyclops. It's totally unnecessary. It is very difficult to read the date unless looking straight into the cyclops. Difficult to read the date if looking at the watch from any other angle. There is also quite a glare that comes off the cyclops. Also, my watch is at minus 10 seconds per day. This has been pretty consistent for the past two weeks. I'm not a big stickler for accuracy, but it is running slow. I don't have a local watchmaker so getting it regulated might be a pain in the ass, not sure.
Overall I am happy with the watch and will keep it, but I feel that it is necessary to give a differing opinion as usually all watch reviews are positive.


----------



## catlike

Emil Kraeplin said:


> I have some mixed feelings about the watch. I've been planning on posing a review, but haven't had the time. I bought the regular edition with ss bracelet about two weeks ago. The bracelet is awesome. My main complaint has to do with the Cyclops. It's totally unnecessary. It is very difficult to read the date unless looking straight into the cyclops. Difficult to read the date if looking at the watch from any other angle. There is also quite a glare that comes off the cyclops. Also, my watch is at minus 10 seconds per day. This has been pretty consistent for the past two weeks. I'm not a big stickler for accuracy, but it is running slow. I don't have a local watchmaker so getting it regulated might be a pain in the ass, not sure.
> Overall I am happy with the watch and will keep it, but I feel that it is necessary to give a differing opinion as usually all watch reviews are positive.


Interesting. I was going to go with the regular edition as the 42mm size hits the sweet spot for me but it was in fact that cyclops made me look at the anniversary for 200 bucks more. I actually didn't try one on and I don't particularly have anything against cyclops, but it did make me look......

I would still prefer 42mm but the anniversary will do just fine for what I am going to use it for.


----------



## Shawn Lee

Anyone can provide the lume shot for the anniversary model? I believe the one with the white hour markers should have the same lume effect as the normal SAR model. But how about the one with the red hour markers? I've seen the video review from Page & Cooper saying it has red Superluminova markers. It should look cool, eh?


----------



## catlike

Shawn Lee said:


> Anyone can provide the lume shot for the anniversary model? I believe the one with the white hour markers should have the same lume effect as the normal SAR model. But how about the one with the red hour markers? I've seen the video review from Page & Cooper saying it has red Superluminova markers. It should look cool, eh?


So you're talking about the other anniversary model - right?

On mine, there is just the one red triangle at 12 o'clock. At first I didn't think there was any lume on it at all but there is, the white ones are just so much brighter that it just pales in comparison on the same dial.

That doesn't mean that it won't be any good, I think the all red markers will show up fine, just don't expect it to be as bright as the white. I would be interested to see real pics of the all red model as well.

Edit: oh & I think the lume shot will be a pale orange colour


----------



## tuono

The lume from the red triangle is not red. As catlike writes; it is more pale orange. With the typical greenish glow..... Well, it is hard to explain.
But forget about the red colour. You will not find that,


----------



## catlike

Hey Tuono, you'll have to give us a shot with the bracelet and your impressions compared to the rubber when you try it. I liked it better with the rubber in stock pictures but it might be a different story in real life......


----------



## tuono

Will do. Actually I should wish they made a 22mm version of the black rubber/SS combo that they have for the original SAR.
I think that would look really good on the Annaversary version (also).


----------



## Shawn Lee

catlike said:


> So you're talking about the other anniversary model - right?
> 
> On mine, there is just the one red triangle at 12 o'clock. At first I didn't think there was any lume on it at all but there is, the white ones are just so much brighter that it just pales in comparison on the same dial.
> 
> That doesn't mean that it won't be any good, I think the all red markers will show up fine, just don't expect it to be as bright as the white. I would be interested to see real pics of the all red model as well.
> 
> Edit: oh & I think the lume shot will be a pale orange colour


Thanks for the info though! Yep, interested to see some pics too.


----------



## psikat

The SAR clasp micro adjustment is non functional which detracts hugely from the overall quality of the watch for me. 


Regards, Kat


----------



## El Gato

psikat said:


> The SAR clasp micro adjustment is non functional which detracts hugely from the overall quality of the watch for me.
> 
> Regards, Kat


I too find that annoying. No micro adjustment on a bracelet is something I can't understand. Would not let it put me off the watch though. Bracelets are changeable...if the watch has a unique appeal for me I would not be deterred by the strap or bracelet.


----------

